# Friend found this frog in a plant he bought, save me the google searching :)



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Ok one look at this guy and I feel like I should know it right off the bat, but I must be slipping because it alludes me (I probably just lost 10 years of frogger street cred ).

So help me out frog geeks, and tell me what this lil guy is... and save me the google search time . This friend is the one I made that 35 hex firefly viv for, so I think the frog is living in that thing now 










WHAT IS IT? 


Here is that Hex viv I was talking about for reference,
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...62074-firefly-lights-installed-hex-video.html


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Ok curiosity got to me and I googled it. I came up with *"Hyla Cinerea"* 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_green_tree_frog

...You guys agree? 

Here is a google pic to compare to my guess


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

That is definitely a Hyla cinerea. Not sure about your area, but they are a VERY common frog here in Georgia.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

I concur with H. cinerea. Their range does extend into the Southeastern corner of Oklahoma. You didn't mention where in Ok you lived. Is it close the the South East corner?


EDIT: I just looked it up in my Peterson Field Guide. It seems are found in SE Ok. and 1 or 2 more isolated areas in the NE of Ok.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm in NE OK, near Tulsa, My friend is in OKlahoma City though. He said he found it in a house plant from Walmart so, it could be a hitchhiker. 


...Anyways I'm glad so far the consensus seems to be Hyla Cinerea, for the sake of my frog street cred


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Dendro Dave said:


> I'm in NE OK, near Tulsa, My friend is in OKlahoma City though. He said he found it in a house plant from Walmart so, it could be a hitchhiker.
> 
> 
> ...Anyways I'm glad so far the consensus seems to be Hyla Cinerea, for the sake of my frog street cred



I'm not certain a proper ID of Hyla cinerea will add or maintain your "frog cred" as there aren't many choices on a frog like that. I would liken it to IDing a Beagle and having Dog Cred.  Now, if you were able to contrast Scaphiopus holbrookii and Scaphiopus hurterii , it would be a definite addition to your cred, IMO. 

EDIT: They both overlap in range although i'm not certain of it's spread into Ok. I know S. hurterii is there, however.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

My favorite US toad, Gastrophryne carolinensis, also lives in eastern Ok. and is wider spread than Hyla cinerea.


EDIT: I'm fairly certain they are found in Tulsa. They have a call like a bleating lamb.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

aspidites73 said:


> I'm not certain a proper ID of Hyla cinerea will add or maintain your "frog cred" as there aren't many choices on a frog like that. I would liken it to IDing a Beagle and having Dog Cred.  Now, if you were able to contrast Scaphiopus holbrookii and Scaphiopus hurterii , it would be a definite addition to your cred, IMO.
> 
> EDIT: They both overlap in range although i'm not certain of it's spread into Ok. I know S. hurterii is there, however.


All true , but it may have utterly destroyed it if I couldn't have thrown out a half way decent guess at least (Thanks Google!)


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Dendro Dave said:


> All true , but it might have utterly destroyed it if I couldn't have thrown out a half way decent guess at least


As Einstein said: No amount of experimentation will ever prove me correct but, a single experiment can prove me wrong!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

aspidites73 said:


> My favorite US toad, Gastrophryne carolinensis, also lives in eastern Ok. and is wider spread than Hyla cinerea.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I'm fairly certain they are found in Tulsa. They have a call like a bleating lamb.



Oh I'm hopelessly lost when it comes to most toads unless it's something obvious like a fire bellied toad. But years back as a kid I found some kinda toad similar in the smoothness/head shape of the one you listed though. 

Judging from pics and memory I don't think it was that exact species, but it was the one and only smooth pointy faced toad I can ever remember having personally seen/caught in the wild. It was very small, maybe an inch at most found near a small yard koi pond type water feature.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

Gastrophryne carolinensis or Eastern Narrow-mouthed toads as they are commonly referred are also a VERY common sight in my area. I can probably find 3 or 4 in my backyard at any given time under various debris. I always hear them calling when a storm is approaching. They have a very distinct, very cool call.


----------

